# The best MTB Video



## Cucucachu (Aug 19, 2003)

My daughter turns 3 on Friday. She's known how to load Disney DVDs for about a year, but has recently stumbled across Down, Double Down, Third Down, Statement, and the Collective in the DVD inventory. Her favorite? the Collective! She calls it, "Daddy bike movie" and dances to the music.

Favorite toy is her bike trailer.

I taught her how to play the DVD in "sound track" mode only. After 32 years of some sort of aggressive bike riding, on my best day I don't come close to the skill and talent of the film's pros, but their commentary is rediculous. The "sound track" mode allows us to make them "Shut up and ride".

Whats yer favorite pro MTB Vid?

Whats yer favorite amateur MTB Vid?


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Roam and the Collective. Waiting for the next installment... Come on guys, hurry up!


----------



## ll 3nZo ll (Feb 15, 2007)

Roam....


----------



## Reposado Man (May 31, 2005)

I'd keep an eye out for the "Fat Traxx" series to be released on DVD.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

very impressed with this short movie called Brother


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Earthed 4


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

For an XC rider I really like the movie 24 solo, Its about Chris Etough


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I want to see ROAM! I'm too cheap to buy it though. Off Road to Athens looks pretty good for an XC film as well.

Out of the movies i have seen though, i agree with rick, 24 solo was pretty cool. Not as "exciting" as freeride videos, but something i can relate to a bit more.


----------



## KeepTheRubberSideDown (Dec 1, 2006)

Collective. Really looking forward to Clunkers. The Billy Savage film.


----------



## colb (Feb 12, 2004)

clorophilla


----------



## ATLien (Aug 4, 2006)

ROAM and The Collective are the only 2 I own. I love both of those videos.


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

I saw ROAM recently. I just was'nt impressed.. 20 minutes in i was just waiting for it to end. 

The Whistler section was nice because it stood out with slightly different camera angles and riders crossing each other all the time... and Steve Peat and Shandro were the other small highlight for me. But overall not impressed.

I was expecting more from it considering the hype surrounding it on these forums and in magazines. 

IS THERE ANY MOUNTAIN BIKE MOVIE OUT THERE THAT DOES'NT HAVE DIRT JUMPING IN IT?????????????????? :nono: :nono: 

I think it should be banned from mtb movies -kidding-. But seriously. It's soooo boring.


And NORTH SHORE RIDING...... IT ALL LOOKS THE SAME... PLEEEEEAAAASSEEE NO MORE!!!!!!!! :madman: :madman: :madman: 

My favourite mtb movie's,.... earthed 3+4, sprung 5


----------



## skunkty14 (Jan 7, 2005)

airwreck said:


> very impressed with this short movie called Brother


I just watched that short the other day. Very cool short showing that for some mountain biking is much more than just pedaling off pavement. I still have a 4 min short from a few years back of the same two riders and always wanted to see more. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Roam


----------



## chris_f (Jul 2, 2007)

Clorophilla.

Just riding in the purest sense.

Great film.

I too was disappointed when I watched ROAM. The Whistler-scene is great, and that's about it.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

Damitletsride! said:


> IS THERE ANY MOUNTAIN BIKE MOVIE OUT THERE THAT DOES'NT HAVE DIRT JUMPING IN IT?????????????????? :nono: :nono:
> 
> I think it should be banned from mtb movies -kidding-. But seriously. It's soooo boring.


Different strokes i guess, but the DJ clip in Roam is one of my all time favorite clips. awsome song, great riding, and that whole "guys just having fun in the backyard" vibe going on.


----------



## stucol (Jun 26, 2006)

Roam and Collective are excellent, good music too, not too thrashy which is a common problem. All though some 14 year olds may disagree.

Earthed 4 has loads of action, some serious stacks and the music is ok.


----------



## Dekes (Jan 3, 2007)

Ride to the hills


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*hboy*

I saw this a while ago. I thought it was very instructional.


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

euroford said:


> Different strokes i guess, but the DJ clip in Roam is one of my all time favorite clips. awsome song, great riding, and that whole "guys just having fun in the backyard" vibe going on.


Fair enough point you have there, i can see how some people find it enjoyable.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Tread


----------



## Hjalti (Jan 22, 2004)

The only MTB DVD I've ever bought was ROAM, and it's Ok, but the best MTB videos I have are mostly downloaded from this site. I probably have 15+ hours of stuff, and it is almost always running on my second monitor at work. It almost makes work bearable.


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

The Collective. Roam was good but couldn't match the original. The music was worse and Roam lacked anything like the two best segments in The Collective (the heli-biking Singletrack and the Hawaii riding).


----------



## jimmydean012 (Mar 31, 2007)

Collective and ROAM are my favorites, Collective edging out ROAM just because I like the riding in Collective better. I also have NWD7, which is pretty sweet although I don't like the soundtrack. Hypnosis is one I've been watching a lot lately, I think it's awesome. 


Makes me wanna be a pro downhill racer.


----------



## xcurtisx (May 29, 2007)

dnlwthrn said:


> Roam and the Collective. Waiting for the next installment... Come on guys, hurry up!


x 2


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

airwreck said:


> very impressed with this short movie called Brother


I don't know why i waited so long to see this. What an incredible piece

Love the comments and intro from rip.tv

http://www.rip.tv/video/watch/1277/

My brother and I are not superstars. We don't backflip, we don't do 360s, we just love to ride. It is that love of riding that has shaped a bond between us whose meaning and value transcends all those mind-boggling tricks and styles those groms keep coming up with. From the moment I gave Rick my Rocky Mountain Pipeline and soon after a brand new Santa Cruz Bullet frame, we embarked upon a journey together that neither of us would trade the world for. We would spend almost every weekend of the next few years riding and building trails and lines of structure, with each new project becoming more daring and crazy than the previous one. Although we had grown apart as adults, riding soon brought us back to the same inseparable relationship we shared as kids. When we met up with Syd he was just a young kid interested in filming the lines and structures my brother and I had created, but soon after he realized that the relationship Rick and I have was a story unto itself and hence, the idea for Brother was born. His aim was to go beyond merely recording the action sequences of Rick and I riding our lines, and instead try to capture some of the essence of our relationship to both riding and because of riding. In a 13-minute film this was a difficult concept to portray, but I feel Syd succeeded. His use of a delicate blend of riding footage and interviews has resulted in a humble portrayal of the human side of mountain biking typically not seen in riding films. The end dialogue I find emotionally stirring as it signifies to me the passing of an important moment in one's life - when you realize that the one thing that truly defines who you are is somehow slipping by. That a period of time in your life when time seems to stand still has inconspicuously moved on. 'Getting old' as they say. Riding is a way of life for Rick and I, one that has given us tremendous meaning and often a reason to simply get up in the morning. We hope that you might relate to this film and enjoy it for those reasons. We would like to thank Syd for his interest in telling our story and for his perseverance and patience in putting this project together. Chris Fawbert


----------



## pinningbear666 (Oct 1, 2010)

i like Virtuous and Vast from Ionate films


----------



## herrhaus (May 29, 2009)

*Old Thread....but thought I'd resurrect it.*

I've seen 24 hour solo, both Race Across the Sky movies (2009 & 2010) as well as the Tour Divide movie. All very good.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Seasons and Life Cycles for the pro vids...

Seasons-






Life Cycles-






This one for an amateur vid...


----------



## herrhaus (May 29, 2009)

For those of you who have seen Roam, Collective, and Season's....what is the approx run time of these vids? I was considering purchasing (think motivational inspiration during spinning sessions this winter).


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

They're roughly about an hour each.


----------



## Uvula (Jun 8, 2011)

Whats yer favorite pro MTB Vid?
Action Heroes
Life Cycles
Vast (Ionate films)

Whats yer favorite amateur MTB Vid?
Into The Wild with Matt Hunter
Chris Akrigg and his Teocali, A Hill In Spain
Rocky/Race Face All Mountain
Darcy Island Styles


----------



## zblee (Apr 1, 2011)

any of these vids on netflix STREAMING? ( not dvd ) , was looking last night with no success


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

iTunes has Follow Me and LifeCycles, don't know if it's purchase-only or rental too though.

Check Amazon instant video too, they have a different cross-section than NetFlix.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

zblee said:


> any of these vids on netflix STREAMING? ( not dvd ) , was looking last night with no success


There was a thread for life cycles but that video is now private. So, to make your day here you go:






Dialogue in english.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Call me old school.

Chain Smoke.

Chain Smoke (intro). - YouTube


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Shaun Palmer. Chain Smoke.

Chainsmoke - Shaun Palmer - YouTube


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Come on. Seasons!


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Damitletsride! said:


> I saw ROAM recently. I just was'nt impressed.. 20 minutes in i was just waiting for it to end.
> 
> The Whistler section was nice because it stood out with slightly different camera angles and riders crossing each other all the time... and Steve Peat and Shandro were the other small highlight for me. But overall not impressed.
> 
> ...


'

Perhaps these things can sometimes be fun? Nothing new but....
If Only Every Mountain Biking Video Was Shot Like This - Afrojacks.flv - YouTube


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

+ 1 for Chainsmoke and Tread. Also a fan of Pist N' Brokes productions: Back in the Saddle series and Collectively Krankin' up the Disorder (CKD). All the vids from Coastal Crew are sick too.


----------



## herrhaus (May 29, 2009)

Hutch3637 said:


> There was a thread for life cycles but that video is now private. So, to make your day here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hutch3637 said:


> There was a thread for life cycles but that video is now private. So, to make your day here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 on the thanks!
:thumbsup:

I wonder how long it will be before they lock this one...


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Eckstream1 said:


> +1 on the thanks!
> :thumbsup:
> 
> I wonder how long it will be before they lock this one...


You can download by pasting the URL here:

KeepVid: Download and save any video from Youtube, Dailymotion, Metacafe, iFilm and more!


----------



## Cucucachu (Aug 19, 2003)

Herrhaus,

Thank you for resurrecting this 'ol thread!

My daughter is now 7 and bicycles with me. Since that post, I've ridden such epics as the Whole Enchilada (Porcupine Rim) in MOAB from Burro Pass (9950ft) to the parking lot (3310ft), Phil's World, Durango, Whistler and Pisgah.

I made a few videos of my own, shown here in Crested Butte on 401 Trail, but nothing that posted very well. I'm due for a new camera.

"Seasons" takes the Oscar for the pro vids in my opinion.

Eckstream's amateur video has some awesome riding! But would love some soundtrack to add effect.

My all time favorite amateur video to date was posted by Kidwoo, titled Jury Hat Tricks. The video builds with the soundtrack to a blazing downhill and amazing air. I downloaded it, but won't re-post it.
You'll have to page Kidwoo.


----------



## herrhaus (May 29, 2009)

Well, I have three kidoo's at home (and one more on the way). We are on the east coast (in central PA) where our mountains area about 1/4 yours. Anywhoo, my oldest is a boy (8) and I can't get him off his bike. He's all the time asking to watch MTN bike videos. He's watched the Race Across the Sky movies so many times, he's got them memorized. So...I'm always looking. I'll have to look into purchasing Seasons. Here's a pic of my boy.


----------



## Steve77 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ridnparadise said:


> '
> 
> Perhaps these things can sometimes be fun? Nothing new but....
> If Only Every Mountain Biking Video Was Shot Like This - Afrojacks.flv - YouTube


I'd forgotten that one, definitely worth a click


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

herrhaus, that's wonderful. Definitely consider LifeCycles in addition to Seasons, they strike a similar tone with me.


----------



## mattinthewild (Oct 17, 2011)

Pretty darn cool. I should post some vids as well.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The very first MTB video ever made. Posted here before, but still my favorite.

*Evening Magazine - Klunking - YouTube*

Maybe because I'm in it.


----------



## herrhaus (May 29, 2009)

Thanks Mr. Kelly for your link to the video.


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

Pulp Traction. Say no more...


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

holy crap! that pic takes me back, herrhaus! awesome kiddo ramp jumping! 

check out : pista prest ****.

it's an amazing short vid you'll dig!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

"From The Inside Out" comes out next month!Google search that!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

nice!!!...cool to have a bro to ride with


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

kick ass video !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome Video...Kudos to you !!!


----------



## AFI (Mar 6, 2009)

socalMX said:


> "From The Inside Out" comes out next month!Google search that!!!


Super sweet video!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I was actually a bit dissapointed with From The Inside Out! It was too choppy! Also short! It was just lacking something?


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Another 1080p LifeCycles....


----------



## Lewisnott (Nov 8, 2011)

a very good amateur video


----------



## BobGolden (Nov 5, 2009)

We used to do this growing up but with a 2X12 and a few spare tires, why, back in my day.....god did I just sound like an old man right there.

As for the pic, awesome air:thumbsup:



herrhaus said:


> Well, I have three kidoo's at home (and one more on the way). We are on the east coast (in central PA) where our mountains area about 1/4 yours. Anywhoo, my oldest is a boy (8) and I can't get him off his bike. He's all the time asking to watch MTN bike videos. He's watched the Race Across the Sky movies so many times, he's got them memorized. So...I'm always looking. I'll have to look into purchasing Seasons. Here's a pic of my boy.


----------



## slayer13 (Jul 21, 2011)

Inside Out
Life Cycles
Kranked Series
New World Disorder


----------



## Beancrew49 (Sep 15, 2011)

Has anyone seen the VOD on Pinkbike today? It's so good! That's real passion blossoming right there.

Kranked Kids - Just Down the Road Video - Pinkbike.com


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Good video! P-bike usually has great VODs...


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

notaknob said:


> I saw this a while ago. I thought it was very instructional.


Huffyboy is very scary


----------

